# Transmission cooler kit - available as an accessory?



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

I'm looking at fitting my non factory tow package Routan with a transmission cooler, anyone know if this has been done after purchase before? I have an SE and I'm doing some box trailer towing, just want some piece of mind that I'm not overheating my tranny as the plan is to keep this pile for at least 5 years.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: Transmission cooler kit - available as an accessory? (Row1Rich)*

Anyone know the transmission code in the SE? I've found the cooler and lines on the Chrysler website.
62TE or 41TE?


_Modified by Row1Rich at 3:12 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Transmission cooler kit - available as an accessory? (Row1Rich)*

62TE. 41TE is only on the 3.3L which isn't available in the VW


----------



## VWDAVID (Jan 12, 2011)

*TOWING w/ SEL ROUTAN: Are both the Engine Cooler & Transmission Cooler required?*

So we had an older Caravan we towed with = 3.3 Liter engine variety and got the transmission cooler added along with a hitch to tow our 3000lb trailer. Seemed to work fine for us (also added the electronic brake - a definite requirement).

So we got the new 2010 SEL Routan with 4.0L engine (with tow prep included of course - which is rear suspension and a cable). Getting the new hitch installed by the dealer this week or next.

QUESTION: with this engine, *should I get the tranny cooler AND engine cooler?*

Here's some pics I found that offer this for my 4.0L engine... makes me think I need it.

OIL COOLER Diagram
http://vw.partsestore.com/schematics/9/9295105.gif

TRANSMISSION COOLER Diagram
http://vw.partsestore.com/schematics/9/9295100.gif

Anyone do this to theirs? Have any insight?

Thanks!

BTW - love this forum and community of loyal Rou owners.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I thought the 4.0 came with trailer prep including oil and trans cooler and load leveling. I don't believe you need to add bigger ones. You have them already.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

We are looking at towing a 3100 lbs trailer this summer with our 2009 Execline that came with towing package (oil and trans cooler, load levelling suspension and cable) and our dealership as part of the deal installed a class 2 hitch, rated at 3500 lbs which is the factory recommended towing limit for the van... my question is does anyone know if the load levelling suspension negates the need for a load distribution hitch and/or sway bars? I know in my Treg with the air suspension it specifically stated not to use one, but I can't find any info for the Routan. Sorry to hijack the thread but it's a related question...


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

You probably need someone with more knowledge and training or experience to answer this question. Since this is a safety issue, you should consult the dealer. This is my understanding:

Regarding anti-sway bars, the purpose is to control the movement of the trailer. There is no effect on weight distribution or load leveling. Unless you have a weight distribution hitch that incorporates the anti-sway features. Which some have. Otherwise, you can always use anti-sway bars if you need or would like.

Regarding weight distribution hitches, the idea is to spread the weight of the trailer more evenly on the front and rear axles of the van, in this case. This improves handling and thereby the safety of the vehicle. Braking, steering, sway, etcetera, are better maintained as designed with a level vehicle. The auto load leveling feature is a safety and comfort feature. It maintains the level of the vehicle, upto the load carrying capacity, but does not distribute the weight of the trailer. This is an improvement over nothing, but can still benefit from a weight distribution hitch. You can, as I understand it, use and benefit from a weight distribution hitch. However, the setup of the hitch may be different with for a vehicle with auto leveling. You may need a preload during measurement and setup of the hitch.

Regarding the Routan's system, it is my understanding that the load leveling is accomplished by a hydraulic pump within the rear shocks themselves. 

Again, the key to safe and proper handling is correct setup. I don't know if the manual has anything about that. 

Let me know what you learn. Also, have you installed your hitch yet. Anyone? What about the harness? Anyone do that yet?


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

This is from the 2010 brochure:

Towing Preparation Package (includes heavy-duty (HD) engine oil cooler, HD transmission oil cooler, HD engine cooling,
HD radiator, load levelling rear suspension and wiring harness)

http://www.vw.ca/etc/medialib/vwcms...ing.Par.0007.File.pdf/51655_routan2010_en.pdf


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

Dealership is currently looking into the issue of towing and the rear load levelling suspension. They seem to think that a weight distribution hitch is not necessary with the load levelling, but they are awaiting an answer from VW Canada before making any false assumptions. There is nothing in the actual manual about it. My concerns arise from my touareg owner days, where it specifically stated in the manual that with the air ride suspension any type of load levelling hitch was not to be used. As soon as I get more details I will post here.

The hitch and harness were installed as part of my purchase. The hitch is a nice unit, I'd have to look underneath to find the brand name, but it is up to manufacturer's towing specs, with a maximum load of 3500 lbs, which the Routan is rated for. They removed the rear bumper cover to install the hitch and when the harness wires were run into the compartment where the jack is located so they were not lying around in the trunk area. The dealership tech did a great job on the install, and the only part of the hitch exposed at the rear is the receiver portion for a nice clean look.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

GTI-2007 said:


> Dealership is currently looking into the issue of towing and the rear load levelling suspension. They seem to think that a weight distribution hitch is not necessary with the load levelling, but they are awaiting an answer from VW Canada before making any false assumptions. There is nothing in the actual manual about it. My concerns arise from my touareg owner days, where it specifically stated in the manual that with the air ride suspension any type of load levelling hitch was not to be used. As soon as I get more details I will post here.
> 
> The hitch and harness were installed as part of my purchase. The hitch is a nice unit, I'd have to look underneath to find the brand name, but it is up to manufacturer's towing specs, with a maximum load of 3500 lbs, which the Routan is rated for. They removed the rear bumper cover to install the hitch and when the harness wires were run into the compartment where the jack is located so they were not lying around in the trunk area. The dealership tech did a great job on the install, and the only part of the hitch exposed at the rear is the receiver portion for a nice clean look.




It is my undertanding that with the load leveling suspension (hydraulic internal pressure in the rear shocks) you should not need a load leveling/weight distribution system to tow your trailer. The Load leving shocks on the back of the Routan are "LIKE" the air bags on your TREG (in principal), they are just hydraulic not pnuematic (and not bags but shocks). The ass of your van may sag for a few miles until the rear suspension "pumps" up to level the load. And then it will be jacked up until the pressure is "bled" off the rear suspension. Here is a link to a very good trailer source: I tow many things with my other vehicles(w/o LL hitches), but am looking forward to towing my boat with our Routan, part of the reason we got the SEL with the tow prep.

Here is an excerpt I took from another forum:

There is also something called "load leveling suspension". In this case, airbags are used to help the springs, and the net effect is to raise the back of the vehicle without needing a load leveling hitch. Properly done, a load leveling suspension is very effective... but can be very expensive. 
http://www.f150online.com/forums/to...ce-weight-dist-hitch-load-leveling-hitch.html

The other thing I would do is go to a trailer hitch place or an RV place, make a few calls. Go to a guy or guys who do it for a living and who sees real world applications day in and day out.


----------



## VWDAVID (Jan 12, 2011)

Excellent... I have mine installed next week. Can you snap a picture and post it? Curious how it looks - so I can ask them to do it the same way. Just hoping the install doesn't place it too low. Thanks.


----------



## VWDAVID (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thanks Steve... but that is the Canada Brochure.*

I called VW corporate last night. Upset they can't tell me what the US version of Towing Prep means... they only told me what I already knew- includes the leveling suspension and a trailer harness. Told me I had to call the parts dept of the dealer. This is horrible - can't find out anywhere or get confirmation.



> The one in the Canada brochure nicely lists those items:
> Towing Preparation Package (includes heavy-duty (HD) engine oil cooler, HD transmission oil cooler, HD engine cooling, HD radiator, load leveling rear suspension and wiring harness)


CAN ANYONE HELP? 
Need to know if I have the HD engine cooler, tranny cooler and it I have the HD Radiator.... It's a 2010 SEL - thanks for your help.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry looks like I forgot the one link
http://www.etrailer.com/faq-weightdistribution.aspx


----------



## cmaxinger66 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry to but in on this discussion but I too have a VW Routan without factory tow package. I am looking to upgrade. I live in Canada and thus have the 4.0 L Highline. I have been informed by my dealer who was speaking with corporate that the trans cooling system in the Routan is the same with and without the tow package. The cannot find any info on engine coolers or additional suspension. I am adding suspension support in the form of Timbren Suspension Enhancement System. Here is the link to etrailer. http://www.etrailer.com/Vehicle-Suspension/Timbren/TJFTJ.html 
I plan on towing (short distance only) my new to me camper (~3000lbs). My dealer informs that I do not need a trans cooler but the suspension enhancement could not hurt. I may add a trans cooler nonetheless. They also informed that my warranty would still hold with them as long as I did not tow over 3500 lbs. Any thoughts ?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

cmaxinger66 said:


> Sorry to but in on this discussion but I too have a VW Routan without factory tow package. I am looking to upgrade. I live in Canada and thus have the 4.0 L Highline. I have been informed by my dealer who was speaking with corporate that the trans cooling system in the Routan is the same with and without the tow package. The cannot find any info on engine coolers or additional suspension. I am adding suspension support in the form of Timbren Suspension Enhancement System. Here is the link to etrailer. http://www.etrailer.com/Vehicle-Suspension/Timbren/TJFTJ.html
> I plan on towing (short distance only) my new to me camper (~3000lbs). My dealer informs that I do not need a trans cooler but the suspension enhancement could not hurt. I may add a trans cooler nonetheless. They also informed that my warranty would still hold with them as long as I did not tow over 3500 lbs. Any thoughts ?


 Look at the rear shocks on your Routan and look at a similar Dodge on a used car lot. You should notice that the rear shocks on the back of your Routan are almost 2 times the diameter. The fat shocks are the nivomat self leveling shocks, they will pump up after a mile or so. They are a hydraulic shock and will fill automatically (internally) and will bleed off automatically. I personally do not see the need for a rear suspension helper. I'd try it on a short run first. I plan to tow my jet boat 16.5 feet long @ 1600 pounds, but I am adding disc brakes to my boat trailer to help assist the Routans brakes so as not to fry my brakes and also to look cool at the ramp! 

Trans Cooler: 

Look between your engine and battery (at the top of the trans), you will see two metal lines that quickly turn into rubber lines that turn back into metal lines at the radiator support. They go just infront of the radiator to the trans cooler. IT'S HUGE, basically the same size as the rad. The rad is probably a 2 or 3 row rad and the trans cooler is probably a 1 or 2 row. I always thought it was the A/C condenser until tonite when I checked. On my past vehicles that I towed with and plowed snow with I put a 12" X 12" trans cooler, more than sufficient cooling for that abuse, so our trans coolers should do plenty. I checked the parts diagrams on line and could never find a different rad or trans cooler for the 3.8 or the 4.0, which leads me to beleive that everything is the same between the 3.8 and 4.0 cooling system. The only difference would be the rear shocks from the 4.0 to the 3.8.


----------



## cmaxinger66 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank-you for the great info. 
I was informed that the a/c condenser also doubles as a trans cooler. 
I will look at the shocks and see what they yield. 
Thanks again.


----------

